# Present continuos



## mikasa_90

*Hi
Today I'd like to know how Romanian make present continuos
For example.

1I'm eating an apple
2You're studying math

Can somebody explain to me that?
Thanks for help
*


----------



## OldAvatar

There is no present continuous in Romanian.


----------



## mikasa_90

_So it doesn't exist?
And the sentences how I can translate into Romanian?

Sto mangiando=I'm eating?
_


----------



## OldAvatar

Use present.
_Mănânc._


----------

